# The Big Cage i got



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, here's the big cage that i got with the 3 new ratties for $30. I still say it needs some more work on makin it fun  But cupcake & sprinkles will love it when they get to move in with them  









full cage









The 2 bottom levels









The 2 top levels

and here's cupcake & sprinkles cage, they keep looking over at the new one like they wanna go have fun in that lol


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

8O I'm jealous !!! $30 ! That's like Â£15 ! Woooahhh


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooh - nice find! I'm betting that your rats will love it.  I'm curious, where'd you get it, or do you know the brand? I'm looking for a cage for 3-4 too, and that one looks nice!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know who makes the cage I have? I would love to figure it out. Lol


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I don't know, but I want it. >< haha.
=D


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

I dunno what kind it is but it's nice, especially considering you got three cute rats with it! What are the dimensions, do you know?


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> I dunno what kind it is but it's nice, especially considering you got three cute rats with it! What are the dimensions, do you know?


Im not sure if these measurements are correct,but I measured it myself & it says its 48H x 36W


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice!

BARGAIN!
Cute rattties 
Jess x


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

wow 30 dollars, everythings so expensive in england. I got a new cage to house my boys and it was Â£70 which is 140 dollars  and lots of stuff to fill it with that was an expensive day


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

hayleyingham said:


> wow 30 dollars, everythings so expensive in england. I got a new cage to house my boys and it was Â£70 which is 140 dollars  and lots of stuff to fill it with that was an expensive day


I agree with the cages being really expensive here! What cage did you get?


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

i will post a picture in a new thread in a minute


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

Cages are just as expensive in the US. Dunno how she got that one. They only reason I got mine cheap was because I got it off of Tell-n-sell used. At the stores, they are just ridiculous.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

SteakBreakfast said:


> Cages are just as expensive in the US. Dunno how she got that one. They only reason I got mine cheap was because I got it off of Tell-n-sell used. At the stores, they are just ridiculous.


They really are a lot cheaper in the US. I've been looking on the pet store websites in US and they're so much cheaper compared to what you get here.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

SteakBreakfast said:


> Cages are just as expensive in the US. Dunno how she got that one. They only reason I got mine cheap was because I got it off of Tell-n-sell used. At the stores, they are just ridiculous.


I got this on craigslist,they wanted $30 for the cage & the 3 rats were free with it.  it was a great deal.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

It looks like the Petco cage: http://www.petco.com/product/106171/PETCO-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx

Nice cage! Good on ya, getting it so inexpensively!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice cage for $30 but you will definitely have to get a bigger wheel for your rats


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

A friend of mine used to use that cage for her ferrets. It is actually a ferret cage and not a rat cage, but it should work just fine for adult rats. Be careful adding younger rats, especially females though. I know when I let Yuki in it at one point (minus ferrets, of course), she easily slipped in and out of the bars. I believe when she purchased it new, she said it cost about $100 dollars and that was about 5 years ago.


----------

